# homers in sunnyvale ,ca for adoption



## chove123 (May 13, 2007)

i have two homer ready for a new home for some reason all my bird have had male babys this year and the tension is building in my coop i would happy to give these bird to a good home i also have a breeding pair forsale black diamond hen and a blue check cock both au banded for $30 . I also have two flying flights they are siblings free to a good home one of the flights is npa banded the other one the band feel off when he was young the homers are also npa banded 

the colors are as fallows
red bar cock 
red bar cock
breeding pair black diamond hen and blue ckeck male $30 dollars au banded
flying flights are black and white not sure on the sex yet if interrested give 
if interrested give me a call Dan 408-592-2511


----------

